# Partimaged



## voelzi (25. April 2004)

Ich möchte unter Suse Linux 9.1 einen Partimaged-Server in Betrieb nehmen, ähnlich wie bei der Knopicilin CD. Doch leider erhalte ich stets folgende Fehlermeldung:

Impossible to open logfile %{_logdir}/partimaged.log: No such file or directory
Fix this and retry.
error when verifying /etc/partimaged/partimagedusers, check logfile for help
logfile is %{_logdir}/partimaged.log
if you don't have logfile, use partimaged --debug=1

Der Aufruf partimaged --debug=1 ruft ebenfalls diese Fehlermeldung hervor
Ich habe bereits partimg als User eingerichtet, den Pfad /etc/partimaged angelegt und die Datei partimaged.log als leere Datei dort eingerichtet. Doch bisher konnte ich das Ding nicht dazu überreden, den Betrieb aufzunehmen.

Die Beschreibung unter http://www.partimage.com ist in Bezug auf partimaged äußerst dünn. Auch das Googeln führte zu keinem nennenswerten Erfolg. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## BigTrouble (22. Mai 2004)

*partimage server*

Hi voelzi

Hast Du auch Schreibrechte im "logdir"

Zum Thema dünne Doku ...

vielleicht findes Du hier etwas :

http://www.digitalissues.co.uk/html/os/misc/partimage.html
http://annys.eines.info/cgi-bin/man/man2html?partimage+1

http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?p=36408#36408  


BigTrouble


----------

